# free java fern



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

I have a gallon bag of java fern available for pick up in Denton.

Cheryl


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

is it still available?


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

Yes. I'll be at Denton Taekwondo Academy on Ave C from 3:30 - 8:00 pm tomorrow, Wednesday. PM me a phone number in case I leave early. Won't there again until Monday, sorry.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

could you tell me the address?


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

1001-A Avenue C, off I-35E between the exits of McCormick St and North Texas Blvd.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

i will see if i can make it.
i'll let you know


----------

